# Ruger revolvers



## J.R.

here some pics of mine!








1976 Security-Six with coustom work:smt023








Old model Vaquero .357mag and with rig








Last not least my baby .45colt old model Vaquero








Baldy are looking???? J.R.


----------



## mike310

nice. ruger is ok. i would buy a rugert over aq tauras anyday. gonna get a sp101 soon


----------



## neophyte

*sisters*

J._R.: Sir; looking mighty fine:smt033 Just need to get them some more 'brothers' and 'sisters':anim_lol:

Thanks


----------



## Wandering Man

J.R. said:


> Baldy are looking???? J.R.


I think the excitement was too much for him.

Baldy must have fainted. :smt110

Nice guns. Only problem I see is that holster hasn't been worn enough.

WM


----------



## Baldy

:drooling:Hi JR I am just :drooling:drooling all over the place. :drooling:You sure have some nice shooting irons there.:smt023 Good luck with them all.:smt1099


----------



## 3/325

GP-100 is on my wish list.


----------



## Willy D

Just picked this up yesterday....

http://www.handgunforum.net/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=323&size=big&cat=500

Willy


----------



## Bob Wright

I believe I have shown an inclination toward Rugers from one or two of my posts here abouts.

Nice looking guns. One of my Rugers has just passed the fifty year mark in my possession!

Bob Wright


----------



## AdamSean

I just this little beauty yesterday. Wasn't even looking for it, but have wanted one for a long time so I grabbed it.

Ruger SP101 .357 magnum


----------



## Blkhawk73

Hmmmm...looks like that must be a some sort of transition model as that "old model" vaquero certainly appears to have two pins rather then 3 screws. Yeah it's New Model - I knew it. 

There's Vaqueros and New Vaqueros. no "old models" have been manufactured since 1973. Regardless, nice six gun!:smt023


----------



## Panther67

AdamSean said:


> I just this little beauty yesterday. Wasn't even looking for it, but have wanted one for a long time so I grabbed it.
> 
> Ruger SP101 .357 magnum


Hi-what 357 loads d you like for target practice? I just picked one up today-been wating one for a long time.
thanks


----------



## DevilsJohnson

I like Ruger wheel guns. You will get what you pay for that's for sure. I used to have a GP 100, Both old and new model Blackhawks and a Redhawk. Sad to say I don't have those now but I do have this Super Redhawk :smt033


----------



## DARLADAWG

I hope the pics aren't too big. If so, I can adjust them.


----------



## Brydawg

Here's a pic of my GP 100:


----------



## Hunter08

Nice Vaquero's. I have been really thinking of picking one up.


----------



## P97




----------



## dondavis3

My Ruger Vaquero in .45 Long Colt.










I used to shoot SASS.

Ton's of bullets down range - never a burp.

:smt1099


----------



## Wandering Man

dondavis3 said:


> I *used to* shoot SASS.


Now that's a sad statement. :smt086

WM


----------



## dondavis3

:smt082 Wandering Man

That it is - it was sure fun and a family outing - many good times with my son.

:smt1099


----------



## Reliable




----------



## EliWolfe

Reliable said:


>


Nice stack o' Rugers! Can you tell me what the scope mount is? i have a Blackhawk I would like to put a Red Dot on it.
TX, Eli


----------



## Wandering Man

Guess it's time to show off the new grips I got for Christmas.










3Reds is such a sweet gal.

-WM


----------



## spaceba

*Grips*



Wandering Man said:


> Guess it's time to show off the new grips I got for Christmas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3Reds is such a sweet gal.
> 
> -WM


Where did you purchase those beautiful grips????


----------



## Wandering Man

3Reds bought them for me from Altamont: Altamont Company


----------



## jeffersonsguns

*My SP101 with john morse custom grip*


----------



## MarineScott

AdamSean said:


> I just this little beauty yesterday. Wasn't even looking for it, but have wanted one for a long time so I grabbed it.
> 
> Ruger SP101 .357 magnum


That is my wife's conceal carry in a .357 mag......LOVE IT!
I paid $200 brand new in 1993


----------



## MitchellB

My .44 magnum/special Vaquero







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## TAPnRACK

My GP100 .357 WC in SS...


----------



## GCBHM

I had a Ruger Security Six .357 a while back and loved that gun. I think the SP101 is probably one of the most popular revolvers made. Great revolver, not expensive.


----------



## stonebuster

*My Ruger revolvers*

Just started collecting handguns 11 months ago, so my collection is slim but growing. GP-100 357 mags, 4" blued, 5"stainless, and a 1968 three screw Single Six 22LR I found to get my wife started on.


----------



## desertman

Got a few myself!


----------



## Stargater53

I used to like Ruger revolvers, but I detest underlugs. Ruger makes a 6-inch .357 and it has underlugs from the cylinder all the way to the front sight. The gun is great to take fishing because you can use it it for a boat anchor. As guns for hiking, hunting and camping, forget it! The GP100s are strictly range guns. In my view, the Security-Six was a much better gun.



As for me, I'd prefer much slimmer barrels. I'm for guns that are carried more than shot. If you want .357s for competition, great, but at least give customers the option of choosing lighter guns. I love the S&W 686, but it I'm going to haul the damn things for miles along the Appalachian Trail, and conceal it, I'd take the 4-inch Security-Six any day. It's a great gun in all of its barrel lengths. Why Ruger stopped making it is beyond me!


----------



## Longcarbine

A few of my girls.


----------

